# Newbie here..Question



## taurusladee (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello, we have a mantis that we found outside, it was getting really cold so we brought her in and have everything set up for her. To our surprise, she laid eggs! on a branch in her home. My question is, what exactly do we do with the egg sac? And since she did this she has started getting really slow in her movements and not as active. Is she dying?

Thank you!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

The egg case may be unfertle but it's more than likely fertile, if you want you can hatch it in a small cup, container etc or you could put it outside in the spring (keep in the fridge to stop it hatching). Mantis can be active when the feel like it, there anr't any simptomes of old age I have found basically when it's there time they willl just die.

Hope this help.

sam


----------



## taurusladee (Oct 23, 2005)

another thing....what is the best way to keep water in there for her...I've been spraying with a spray bottle once a day.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

that's fine, i'm guessing it's carolina or chinese so you could spray it less. They will drink the water of the side of the cage


----------



## taurusladee (Oct 23, 2005)

what do I store the eggs in? and just put them in the refrigerator?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

if you don't want to hatch them, put them in a sealed container and keep in fridge. Wait till spring then take them outside or hatch inside


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2005)

The mantis can live for a couple months longer inside the house. They do show signs of aging. Wings get brittle, black spots on the eyes, their sticky "feet" often get dry and brittle and fall off. Females will generally live longer than the males. You can just keep the egg case in a container at room temperature and it will hatch ina couple months. Or you can put it in the fridge and take it out and a couple months after you take it out it should hatch. Or leave it outside to hatch in the spring.


----------

